# Dosia my baby dog, how you've grown



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My little baby dog is turning 2 years old on Halloween. I can't believe how much he's grow in the last two years. He came to me skinny and abused and has turned into one of the most beautiful and loving dogs I have ever owned. Here are some pics of my baby through the last 2 years 

Here's a pic we got from the breeder of him with his litter.









My little baby dog just out of the bath, he wasn't even tall enough to put his head over the edge of the tub.









His first pool, he was about 5 months old

























My goofy pup playing fetch

















His first Birthday









Merry Christmas 









my boy gettin big and growin up



































































And my big boy now. These were taken yesterday. I just can't believe how big he is now.

















































*Thanks for looking*


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He is SUCH a handsome dude!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You know we're all suckers for that big bully smile Krystal!! Happy early Birthday to Dosia!! My, how he's grown! He's looking so handsome and grown up. He's one of my faves on the board!! I love seeing him and Marley. But then again, who doesn't!? Thanks for sharing, as always!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys  Bev Dosia sends kisses. 
It's crazy to see him now when I can still imagine that skinny pup.He makes me so happy and proud


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Handsome boy, indeed!
I love his smile!!








Live long Dosia!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much  I love my baby dog


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

so cute and look at poor marely in the background. hehe, he wants a grow up thread too!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL I really have to go get all Marley's baby pics from my mom. I think she still has a ton of them. I lost a lot of things when I split with my ex including all the baby pics I had of him and his dog runner  I'd much rather give up that stuff to never have to deal with that crazy a hole again though. I'll see what my mom has of him  He was so cute his ears used to cross over each other in the middle of his forehead. He was so cute and round he almost looked like a wiener dog lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Dosia, I will tell you now but I will tell you then too, HAPPY BIRTHDAY and you are a very handsome boy. 

Krystal, I love to see pics of Dosia, but would love to see some of Marley as well. I can't believe how big he has gotten he looks so ripped ad cut, great job with him girl. GIve him some love from me  (please)


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

those are great!!! he is such a rockin pup


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

aww he went from cute baby to handsome man!!!  ::sigh:: they grow up too fast


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They grow up so very fast! Dosia is a handsome guy and has grown up very nicely


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

And to think of what he went thru as a pup, he's a walking miracle and smile maker!!! Give your boy a scratch at the base of his tail from me, Krystal


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Dosia is one of favorite dogs on this forum. Reminds me of a darker version of my Maggie. Like that he keeps active!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the love Dosia says thanks and sends wags and kisses


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

love his puppy photo. pocket size pit lol don't we all wish they could stay that small. He's so lucky to have such a responsible and loving family.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww Thank you so much  He's a great boy I can't wait for the guys to build the WP track for him. That's what he's getting for his B-day, a new WP harness and a sweet track in the back yard. This dog wants to work I see the fire in his eyes, I just know he can do it


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I alway enjoy see photos of Dosia! He's one handsome guy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww thank you so much  He's running around the living room with a ball right now trying to force me to play with him lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I have to say, Dosia is a name that i never thought i'd cross and i LOVE it! PLUS!, it fits on a beautiful furry human! 
hmmm time to animate him much? lol

May i include him in a pic with Rascal?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That would be awesome Annie  I think he'd look cute animated 
BTW the meaning of his name in German is "God's gift" and he truly is


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> That would be awesome Annie  I think he'd look cute animated
> BTW the meaning of his name in German is "God's gift" and he truly is


Really??? Hmmm....awesomsauce!!!
I was told that my boy Jasper has a Dutch name. Not sure though, i haven't researched on it XD
God's Gift huh? He truly looks like a seal angel lol

Mkay then, i'll get to brainstorming!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol awesome pics....that made me remember when czar was sooo tiny now shes grown to a young boi...they do grow so fast...we just LOVE THEM THOUGH


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Such a cutie!!!!


----------

